# como sera la impendancia



## diisjc (Abr 10, 2011)

bueno pues tengo mi ampli de 2 canales y en cada canal tengo un bafle de 6 ohms
y quiero conectar un subwoofer  pero  el positivo en un canal y el negativo en otro
eso como afectara la impedancia... necesito su ayuda y si conocen algun programa que calcule impedancias pasenlo porfavor


----------



## pandacba (Abr 10, 2011)

si lo colocas asi debes poner una impedancia minica de 12ohms  y no tendras problemas


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2011)

diisjc dijo:


> bueno pues tengo mi ampli de 2 canales y en cada canal tengo un bafle de 6 ohms
> y quiero conectar un subwoofer  pero  el positivo en un canal y el negativo en otro
> eso como afectara la impedancia... necesito su ayuda y si conocen algun programa que calcule impedancias pasenlo porfavor



¿ Y que resultado piensas que va a salir de esa conexión ?


----------



## diisjc (Abr 10, 2011)

jaja creo que seria algo en paralelo... como si cada bocina estubiera en paralelo


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2011)

diisjc dijo:


> jaja creo que seria algo en paralelo... como si cada bocina estubiera en paralelo



*Nop*, el resultado es que ese parlante *Solo* reproducirá las señales diferencia de ambos canales.
Por ejemplo, si la señal de entrada es mono (Igual para ambos canales), *no* habrá salida, ya que no habrá diferencia entre ambos canales.


----------



## diisjc (Abr 10, 2011)

y cuales serian esas diferencias ??

y como seria la impedancia para cada canal???


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2011)

diisjc dijo:


> y cuales serian esas diferencias ??



Sera la diferencia que escuchas entre ambos canales con una fuente de sonido estéreo.



diisjc dijo:


> y como seria la impedancia para cada canal???



Variable e impredecible, ya que dependerá de la diferencia dinámica (En el dominio del tiempo) entre ambos canales.


----------



## diisjc (Abr 10, 2011)

entonces no creo que se dañe el ampli por tenerlo asi conectado verdad?
es un kenwood km-992


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2011)

Espera que consulto y te doy una respuesta:


----------

